# Spot the Violaions Jan 20 2011



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Todays' job: Panel swap and clean up some misc. code violations. Here's one:

Outside recep, with a cord plugged in.








​ 
Notice how the cord wanders & meanders around where people walk.








​ 
Let's follow it, and see where it goes................








​ 
Oooh! Not good! Through 2 doors and into the house:








​ 
Down the stairs....... (I'm sure this ain't very safe, energized or not!):








​ 
...and across the basement floor..........








​ 
.............where there's another cord plugged in to it.​







​​


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wait a minute! Is that a *DRYER* cord?








​ 
By cracky, it sure is!








​ 
Good, old-fashioned 3-wire dryer recep.​







​ 
Nice box!​







​ 
Needless to say, this got fixed. And the dryer is sure to work better on 240volts than 120!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Only violation I see is... the bad taste in beer. Bud light( butt wipe) haha!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Exactly how well does a 240V 30A dryer work when plugged into a 120V 15A circuit at the end of 75 feet of 16 gauge cord?

Because I imagine it's kinda like heating the clothes with a flashlight in a tumbler being turned by a pet hamster....

-John


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> Only violation I see is... the bad taste in beer. Bud light( butt wipe) haha!


There is also some Corona there as well.

Chris


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Wait... What is this? I don't even know how... What?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Is that an 1110 box (also known as a handy box) under the outside receptacle?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

farlsincharge said:


> Is that an 1110 box (also known as a handy box) under the outside receptacle?


Yes. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yes. :thumbsup:


Did the HO call you because his dryer wasn't drying his clothes, and he didn't know why? Haha!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> Did the HO call you because his dryer wasn't drying his clothes, and he didn't know why? Haha!


No, it's a rental that went through a city inspection. 120v circuits were sharing a 20a 2-pole breaker for the AC condensor, no GFCIs, stuff like that.

Amazingly, the dryer worked, although I'm sure it took 6 hours to dry a washcloth.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> Only violation I see is... the bad taste in beer. Bud light( butt wipe) haha!


Hush yur mouth !!!!


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Guess we found the ...

'Code Cop' we have been fearing all these years.

great that you got to correct it. Did the check clear? Those jobs are C.O.D. !

most rentals here. "Fix what I asked, then screw !!","Shut your eyes and your mouth!"


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> No, it's a rental that went through a city inspection. 120v circuits were sharing a 20a 2-pole breaker for the AC condensor, no GFCIs, stuff like that.
> 
> Amazingly, the dryer worked, although I'm sure it took 6 hours to dry a washcloth.



Why did they do the inspection? Did a contractor 'tip' them off?:whistling2::no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

leland said:


> Why did they do the inspection? Did a contractor 'tip' them off?:whistling2::no:



Started out with an illegal stairway on the outside of the house that violated setbacks.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Started out with an illegal stairway on the outside of the house that violated setbacks.


Was the stairway illegal because of that f**k-ugly carpeting on it? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Was the stairway illegal because of that f**k-ugly carpeting on it? :laughing:



No, stairway to 2nd floor apartment.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Handybox under the WP box now that is pretty insane sound like a Tailler {Hack } work going on.

And was this on 20 amp breaker? Oui ???

Merci.
Marc


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Handybox under the WP box now that is pretty insane sound like a Tailler {Hack } work going on.
> 
> And was this on 20 amp breaker? Oui ???
> 
> ...



Why the concern about a 20a breaker?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

The SJ cord could double as de-icing cable....


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Big John said:


> Exactly how well does a 240V 30A dryer work when plugged into a 120V 15A circuit at the end of 75 feet of 16 gauge cord?
> 
> Because I imagine it's kinda like heating the clothes with a flashlight in a tumbler being turned by a pet hamster....
> 
> -John


At the first house my wife and I lived in, the dryer had a fused disconnect and one day, one of the fuses blew. The timer still worked, the tumbler motor still worked, but it took forever to dry clothes. It won't work well, but it will work if you guess which leg needs 120v correctly.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Why the concern about a 20a breaker?


With a 20 amp breaker the cord can get pretty warm that can be used as deicer for the sidewalk or whatever you lay it on.

{ just don't do it in coiled up cord pile :no: }

But really I am glad that is fixed now and the dryer will work properly as it supposed to be.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> With a 20 amp breaker the cord can get pretty warm that can be used as deicer for the sidewalk or whatever you lay it on.
> 
> { just don't do it in coiled up cord pile :no: }
> 
> ...


The cord really isn't an NEC issue. It could be 12, but it felt more like 14 or even 16. But the cord itself is legal. The_ load,_ however, would be a different story.


----------

